# Raining orchid mantis



## yen_saw (Jan 31, 2007)

Caught a rare glimpse of orchid mantis hatching before going to work this morning. Looks like another good hatching rate, i will find out the final number later tonight. Must be a nightmare for all fruit flies to see this :twisted:


----------



## Nick Barta (Jan 31, 2007)

Yen,

Looks like little aliens bursting out at you!

Nick


----------



## Jwonni (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks for that pic yen looks really weird but so cool


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome yen. What conditions do you keep the ooths under?


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 31, 2007)

Man yen I hope to see my B. mendica ooth do that.


----------



## Ian (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow Yen, what a fantastic photo! Great shot, lets hope to see that on this end  

Nice work man.


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 31, 2007)

They look a lot like meal worms up at the top. I'm sure they'll look better as they get older. Nice picture though!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks guys, it was an opportunity that doesn't come across often.

When i got home, found out that 3 orchid oothecae hatched today!! So it is raining orchid mantis to me.

Here is the final look on the one that posted earlier. About 130 nymphs hatched, another record for me!! yahoo!






Here is the pic of another one that hatched out only 35 nymphs (next to the 130 nymphs)






and another ooth hatched out about 90-100 nymphs.











I have settled them in a net cage, all close to 300 orchid nymphs together.













> What conditions do you keep the ooths under?


I kept them at around 80F during day time and 72F at night. All three ooth were laid on 12/9 so took them 53 days to hatch!! I believed this is due to the cooler weather. My orchid ooth that hatched during Summer took only 42 days to hatch, and i have one that hatched out as early as 34 days of incubation.

Yes Ian, hope the ooth hatch out fine with you too.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 31, 2007)

$20 for the whole net cage lol


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 31, 2007)

Three hatches in one day?! I can't even handle one hatch.


----------



## sk8erkho (Jan 31, 2007)

Faaarr out!! My god I have never seen anything like that before in my life. That's too much. The pics are phenomenal and the babies add to that for one awesome show, Yen!!

Gotta be proud. I know how I feel when my little Chinese hatch. Though not half the work you put into it, just that feeling that yoou did something right!!

Good luck with those babies,Yen!!

Best Regards!

Khori


----------



## joossa (Feb 1, 2007)

Very nice!

Yen, do Orchid nymphs tend to eat each other? They all seem to be the same size and do not seem to be accptable prey for each other...


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 1, 2007)

> $20 for the whole net cage lol


Yeah no kidding! I could probably sell for that price if all the females continue to poop ootheca like crazy.

Ogiga, i keep them all together now so it is not time consuming feeding them. I just throw in loads of fruit flies once a day. (Thank God i have plenty of ff cultures ready!) or better still throw in load of ff pupa from spiderpharm (capable of flying) and place a piece of banana in the cage, it will last for a long time.



> just that feeling that yoou did something right!!


 yes the feeling is great, and most important you know now the mating was successful and that the following ooth will be fertile (the three ooth that hatched were the first from each female).



> do Orchid nymphs tend to eat each other?


yes, but in my experience cannibalism occurred usually after L3. L1 nymph are very skittish, they can easily be stressed up by even their own food like fruit flies.


----------



## Isis (Feb 1, 2007)

You're right, I also observed in various cases of Hymenopodidae, that they are not very aggresive before L3: it is true about Pseudocreobotra, Creobroter and Ceratomantis, which I've kept.

Yen about these amounts of orchids... I am speechless  

Keep some more orchids for the future, you are the only person I know who has no trouble in breeding them... well... now it is not breeding but PRODUCING actually


----------



## Ian (Feb 1, 2007)

What can I say Yen, fanfookintastic, you really are the Orchid mantis king


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 1, 2007)

i will buy bulk if interested yen


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 2, 2007)

> Keep some more orchids for the future, you are the only person I know who has no trouble in breeding them


I am sure there are hobbyists out there breeding this species alright. Actually I am not going to mass produce orchid mantis next year so that I could concentrate on other new species. But I am sure by then some orchid breeders here will successfully breed this species. I am just glad to have spread the hobby with this species, which is a great species for influence as many other invert hobbyists have turn into rearing praying mantis as pet and addicted to it.


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2007)

> You're right, I also observed in various cases of Hymenopodidae, that they are not very aggresive before L3: it is true about Pseudocreobotra, Creobroter and Ceratomantis, which I've kept. Yen about these amounts of orchids... I am speechless
> 
> Keep some more orchids for the future, you are the only person I know who has no trouble in breeding them... well... now it is not breeding but PRODUCING actually


No trouble breeding them here. Ooths to follow very soon.


----------



## Isis (Feb 3, 2007)

I am VERY glad to here this. I am also looking forward for my ooths from Yen to hatch. This is a beautiful species and in Europe not so common (I've seen an offer of 13$ for an L1 nymph!) But recently they are more available in Germany, so the prices went down to a sensible level  

Anyway, I've read some strange opinions about keeping orchids like "the best way to keep them alive is to install a computer fan in their container because they are so prone to poor ventilation". This is an exeggeration, isn't it?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 3, 2007)

That is the largest hatch I have ever seen from this species. You must have the humidity and vetilation spot on. Well done for keeping notes :wink:

I never hatch more than 60 per ootheca, though I know that my bug room is a little on the dry side.

I hope you will keep this as your 'signature' species.

Rob.


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2007)

> I am VERY glad to here this. I am also looking forward for my ooths from Yen to hatch. This is a beautiful species and in Europe not so common (I've seen an offer of 13$ for an L1 nymph!) But recently they are more available in Germany, so the prices went down to a sensible level  Anyway, I've read some strange opinions about keeping orchids like "the best way to keep them alive is to install a computer fan in their container because they are so prone to poor ventilation". This is an exeggeration, isn't it?


Yes. I have done nothing to provide extra ventilation. They live just fine in deli cups.


----------



## Insect Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Yen,

I have been browsing the forums and I have heard many good things about you. You seem like you really know what you are doing. I just joined the forums tonight and am just starting in the hobby. I posted a topic in this part of the forums and an introduction in that part, if anyone wants more information on me.

I am interested in starting into the hobby in a few months. I wondered if you ever sold your orchid mantids or their egg cases because they seem like a fairly easy species to keep and I really like the look of them. Basically, I am just asking for any input you can provide to me and also if you could help me get started into the hobby and maybe I could buy an egg case or some nymphs from you.

By the way my name is Mike. Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2007)

> Hey Yen,I have been browsing the forums and I have heard many good things about you. You seem like you really know what you are doing. I just joined the forums tonight and am just starting in the hobby. I posted a topic in this part of the forums and an introduction in that part, if anyone wants more information on me.
> 
> I am interested in starting into the hobby in a few months. I wondered if you ever sold your orchid mantids or their egg cases because they seem like a fairly easy species to keep and I really like the look of them. Basically, I am just asking for any input you can provide to me and also if you could help me get started into the hobby and maybe I could buy an egg case or some nymphs from you.
> 
> ...


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 8, 2007)

> I've read some strange opinions about keeping orchids like "the best way to keep them alive is to install a computer fan in their container because they are so prone to poor ventilation


Isis, you are right about the ventilation issue. If you see water droplets remain inside the container for more than 1 hour, it means the air is stagnant and cage is too wet for orchid mantis. I use plastic container with opening on top and side (glued with net screen) to improve ventilation.









> That is the largest hatch I have ever seen from this species. You must have the humidity and vetilation spot on


Believed this is one of the many important factors for a good hatching rate. Food, strong gene, and healthy breeding male (which is easily ignored) are equally crucial for producing good quality and fertile ootheca.

Mike, orchid mantis is easy to raise and is a beautiful species. HOwever, it is also sensitive species and need extra care. If you think you are up to the challenge then PM me.


----------

